# Funniest open mic incident



## reeltimesc (Dec 4, 2004)

We once had a two man crew on a standby at a county fair motorcycle race. One of the guys had a walkie on his hip while they were sitting in the front of the rig watching the race. He had leaned over to rest on the center console and inadvertently keyed up his walkie. Now mind you we have a repeater system so all over our county & out in scanner land everyone got to hear " crew 1-Have you seen how wide Tina's butt is getting. crew 2--- Yea she should put a wide load sign on that thing! "


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Dec 5, 2004)

Doh!


----------



## Margaritaville (Dec 5, 2004)

reeltimessc - 

Please do not use names, as this is hurtful - to the person who may have been involved.

The story is cute, and the discussion is good - just not the name use!!!!!


----------



## reeltimesc (Dec 5, 2004)

Sorry
 I forgot to mention the name is fictional but the story is true


----------



## MMiz (Dec 5, 2004)

reeltimesc,

Funny story!  I see "OPEN MIC" on my pager all the time, though I've never been the one.  It seems to be a common thing in EMS, but I never see it happen with PD.  We're extra careful with our PD radios, and put the mics upside down so the button faces the other way (away from our legs).  

There have been a few conversations where we comment "Thank god the the mic wasn't open for that one."  Mostly EMS conversations that would just sound weird and sick if you weren't on scene.   

By the way, welcome to the forum!  I hope you stick around and continue to contribute!

Margaritaville,

I dont think the original poster was trying to be mean.  Google shows 11,000,000+ entries for "Tina".  Point taken though


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 7, 2004)

I kinda forgot that these boards existed...

anyhoo

I was driving the medic truck during a BLS intercept; this wacker with a blue light special was following me and kept coming up to my rear bumper. Looked like he was trying to see if there was anyone in the back. It was raining and still a little dark, about six in the morning, hard enough to see through the greasy windshield in their junker so I move toward the console so his head lights weren't in my face from the mirrors. And he comes up on my bumper again, so I just say to myself, but aloud "get off my f*cking tail a**hole, your blinding me, christ what the he** is it with these wackers". And suddenly the truck falls back about four lengths of the ambulance. So again, talking to myself, I say "Gee thanks, now if you could pull your head outta yet a** and turn the headlights down". He turns his headlights down. So I say "wow, he can read my mind", and I sit back up in the seat. Second I move I hear "Unit XX to Ambulance XXX", I answer... Unit XX, I apologize, no I can't read your mind. Me, Okay, I'm not sure I understand. Unit XX, Are you sitting on your mic?.

oops

 :huh:


----------



## EMTstudent (Dec 7, 2004)

LMAO!


----------



## rescuecpt (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blueeighty8_@Dec 7 2004, 06:09 AM
> * I kinda forgot that these boards existed... *


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 9, 2004)

I just opened a business, and really haven't had any "me time". But now I have successfully contracted a cold, hopefully not the flu, and have plenty of time to sit here and post away on the multiutude of message boards I signed up to. I found the link again while doing something with my AIM message groups, and voila.


----------



## rescuecpt (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blueeighty8_@Dec 9 2004, 04:45 AM
> * I just opened a business, and really haven't had any "me time". But now I have successfully contracted a cold, hopefully not the flu, and have plenty of time to sit here and post away on the multiutude of message boards I signed up to. I found the link again while doing something with my AIM message groups, and voila. *


 Ok, I guess that's a somewhat acceptable excuse....


----------

